# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Գրական դիմակ  N12

## ivy

Նոր ստեղծագործություն ունենք դիմակի տակ  :Smile: 

Դիմակը կբացվի հունվարի 25-ին:

Բարի քննարկումներ  :Wink: 

____________________________________________________________________________________________________

Երեկ իմացա, որ Էլն է մահացել: Քույրն էր զանգահարել, էն բորբոսնած ձայնովը, որ տարիներ առաջ ինձ մեղադրում էր Էլի հիվանդության մեջ: Եթե գլխավոր պատճառն էլ չես, ուրեմն հաստատ մասնակցություն ես ունեցել՝ ասում էր: Էդ ժամանակ չէի հասկանում, թե ինչն է սարսափելի քրոջ ձայնում, քաղցր ու փտած ձայն էր, ասենք մի քանի ամսով ժամկետն անց քաղցրավենիքի պես: Բայց երեկ գտա ճիշտ բառը՝ բորբոս: Հեռախոսը հենց վերցրի, վրա տվեց անմիջապես՝ _տխուր լուր է, թե չէ, համենայն դեպս հաստատ անբարենպաստ քեզ ու թվացյալ խղճիդ համար, Էլը մեռավ էսօր, շունչը փչեց աչքիս առաջ: Չգաս թաղմանը, երեսդ չտեսնեմ էնտեղ:_ Կասկածում էի, բայց հիմա վսռահ եմ, որ անգիր արած տեքստ էր: Անբարենպաստ, թվացյալ խիղճ: Էդ քոլեջը կիսատ թողած, երկու անգամ աբորտ արած մսակտորին որտեղից նման բառապաշար: Տվել է մեկին, որ գրի: Էլը չկա, իսկ ես իր քրոջ մասին եմ մտածում, էն էլ ինչ նողկալի բաներ: Բայց հիմա էլ հո չե՞մ սգալու, սև հագնեմ, ռեքվիեմ միացնեմ լսելու: Էլը երբ կա՞ր որ, հիմա էլ մեռել է: Ե՞րբ մեռած չէր: Ուղղակի հիմա պաշտոնապես էլ չկա, տեսականորեն: Այսինքն հաշվից դուրս է, գնաց-միացավ ներքևներին: Վերջ, էլ իր մասին ներկա ժամանակով չեն խոսելու, կասեն՝ էր, արեց, անում էր, անելիս էր, երբ էսպես-էնպես: Ներկան կսահմանափակվի Էլը չկա-ով: Էլը մեռած է կամ Էլը հիմա ներքևում մի տեղ է, Էլը հողում է կամ Էլը հողն ինքն է արդեն:
Ինչի՞ չեմ կարողանում հարկ եղածի չափ տառապել, մազերս պոկել չեմ ուզում, գլուխս պատին հարվածել՝ առավել ևս: Չեմ ուզում եղունգներով ճանկռել ձեռքերս, չեմ ուզում, բայց պիտի ուզեի ախր, պարտավոր եմ ուզել: Մի քանի տարի առաջ Էլի մի քիչ կոպիտ խոսքից արդեն ուզում էի ճանկռել դեմքս, իսկ հիմա Էլը չկա, ու ես ինձ վնասել չեմ ուզում: Չեմ էլ վնասելու: Հիմա կիջնեմ զբոսնելու, Նևռոզին էլ հետս կիջեցնեմ: Էդ կասկածելի անվանումով արարածը հարևանիցս է մնացել: Ո՞նց եկավ էդ աշուն, խնդրեց մի քանի օր հետևեմ կենդանուն, ասեց՝ Նևռոզիկին, վատացա, որ լսեցի անունը: Գիտեի, որ տարօրինակն է, շատ էին խոսում իր մասին, բայց Նևռո՞զ, էն էլ էդ անմեղ փափկամազիկի՞ն: Մի խոսքով մի տարի է՝ հարևանս չկա: Իսկ Նևռոզը հետս է, դե կապվեցի, գիտեք էլի: Հիմա որ գա, կասեմ՝ սատկել է կամ էլ կասեմ՝ սա իր ձագն է, պատուհանը բաց էր, թռավ ծառի վրա մայրիկը ու կորավ:
Բայց ախր Էլն է մեռել, շունչը փչել՝ կասեր էն բորբոսաձայնը: Գոնե լաց լինեմ մի քիչ, թեկուզ ուրիշ պատրվակով, գոնե մի օր աչքերս պիտի թաց լինեն, ախր Էլը..


_Հունվար, չորեքշաբթի առավոտյան

Սպանում է ինձ էդ դևը, փորը մի գրամ խիղճ չկա: Ինձ երեկ ասում էր՝ եթե ինձ շատ խնդրես, քեզ կօգնեմ ինքնասպանության մեջ, մի քիչ դժվար կլինի ինձ համար, բայց գոնե կիմանամ, որ հանգիստ ես, քո ափսեի մեջ:
Չի՞ հասկանում, որ եթե ասում եմ, թե կախվել եմ ուզում, դա չի նշանակում՝ Էլ, աթոռ ու պարան կճարե՞ս, դա նշանակում է՝ Էլ, իրականում ուզում եմ, որ ինձ հետ համոզես: Բայց նա ամեն ինչ էնքան բառացի է հասկանում, որ գժվելս գալիս է: Իսկ եթե իրո՞ք կախվեմ, ինչ կա որ: Եթե իրո՞ք աթոռ խնդրեմ իրենից, ասեմ՝ ոչնչով օգնել չկարողացար, գոնե աթոռը քո կողմից, լավություն արա:_

Արդեն մի քանի ժամ է, մեռնում եմ ստամոքսի ցավից: Երեկվա շատակերության արդյունքն է, Էլը կապ չունի էստեղ: Ո՞ր օրվանից է մահը ստամոքսի ցավեր առաջացնում: Օրենքով պիտի սիրտս ցավար, հետո ցավից կծկվեի ու սկսեի բարձր ձայնով լացել, գոռալ: Ստամոքսի ցավը հեչ չի սազում մահվանը: Սա կյանքին բնորոշ ցավ է, կենցաղային, հասարակ:


_Օգոստոս, կիրակի երեկոյան

Էլին եմ սպասում, ինչ-որ անակնկալ է պատրաստել: Մի քանի շաբաթ է սրան եմ սպասում, հիմա ժամը եկել է ու Էլը չկա: Էլ, եթե փչացրել ես օրս, քեզ չեմ ներելու: Եթե էնպիսի անակնկալ չեղավ, որ ամբողջ կյանքումս կհիշեմ, էլի չեմ ներելու: 
Արդեն մի քանի ժամ է, ինչ էլը չկա: Եթե սա է անակնկալը, ուրեմն չստացված է. իր չգալը էնքան սովորական բան է: Ե՞րբ եկար, Էլ, որ հիմա գաս:_

Արդեն մի քանի ժամ է անցել, ինչ իմացել եմ Էլի մահվան մասին: Չեմ ուզում իր անունը տալ, մահացածների հետ մի քիչ զգույշ է պետք վարվել, ամեն առիթով հո չե՞մ ասելու՝ Էլը: Սրանից հետո կասեմ հանգուցյալը, նախկին Էլը: Էլը, որ ժամանակին կար: Կար չկար մի Էլ կար: Չեմ շարունակելու, գոնե այսօր չցինիկանամ: Էլի մահվան օրը լաց չլինելը սարսափելի մեծ մեղք չէ, բայց ցինիկանալ իրոք չարժի: Պիտի զսպեմ ինձ: Ավելի լավ է հիշեմ միասին անցկացրած օրերը: Մի քիչ կտխրեմ, հետո կանցնի-կգնա: Բայց հիշելու բան էլ չկա առանձնապես: Լավ, ասենք մի ամսով հանգստանալու էինք գնացել Նորվեգիա, դա հեչ, ես ու ինքը գիշերել ենք անտառում, ինչ կա որ, դրանից հետո շատ անգամներ մենակ եմ գիշերել կամ ընկերներիս հետ, մեծ բան չէ: Բարձերով իրար ենք ծեծել, կոլան լցրել եմ վրան. հիմնականում սա էր, մյուս բաները շատ աննշան են: Սիրտս խառնում է անցյալը հիշելուց, կարծես թե եղածից շատ ջանք եմ թափում՝ առողջությանս հաշվին: Վաղվա օրվա մասին մտածեմ, իսկ Էլը չկա վաղվա մեջ ու դա արդեն լավ է: Ստամոքսս հանգստացավ:

_
Սեպտեմբեր, երկուշաբթի առավոտյան

Էլը սունկ հավաքելու է գնացել, չթողեց միանամ իրեն: Դու չես տարբերում թունավորները ուտելիներից, տեղդ նստիր՝ ասեց: Ուզում եմ ոտքերն ընկնել ու աղաչել, որ հետս մարդավարի վարվի, ուզում եմ բացատրել իրեն, որ, ինչքան էլ իրեն զարմանալի թվա, իմ երակներով էլ է արյուն հոսում, ես էլ եմ շնչավորների շարքը դասվում, իսկ էդպիսիններին ցավ պատճառել չարժե, այսինքն գոնե չափավոր, տանելի: Չգիտեմ՝ կհասկանա՞: Թե միայն թունավոր և ուտելի սնկերից է գլուխ հանում:_

Նևռոզը գժվել է, տեղը չի գտնում: Խոհանոցը տակնուվրա է արել, հիմա էլ չեմ գտնում իրեն: Կարո՞ղ է իմ փոխարեն տառապում է, որ ես ինձ շատ վատ չզգամ: Ի՞նչ տարբերություն մեզնից որ մեկը տառապի, կարևորը մեր կողմը ինչ-որ մի բան արած լինի: Գոնե տրորեմ աչքերս, որ կարմրի: Տառապանքը Նևռոզի կողմից, անքուն գիշերն՝ իմ: Վաղն արդեն պարտականությունը կատարված կլինի, հանգիստ կկարողանամ ապրել:


_Մարտ, երեքշաբթի

Արդեն մի շաբաթ է, ինչ Էլի մասին եմ մտածում: Հիմա էլ կասկածներ չունեմ՝ ինքն է, ամբողջ կյանքումս իր պես մեկին եմ փնտրել: Ուղեղիցս դուրս չի գալիս, ախր ընդամենը երկու անգամ եմ տեսել: Քիչ բան գիտեմ իր մասին, գիտեմ, որ բուսաբան է, որ սունկ ուտել չի սիրում, որովհետև չի համարձակվում բերանը տանել մի բան, որն ուսումնասիրելով է զբաղված: Ընկերներն էլ են հետաքրքիր տպեր, մեկը մյուսից փախած: Ինձ լավ եմ զգում իր կողքին: Հա, քույր էլ ունի, հաճելի աղջիկ է, ոնց որ թարմ քաղցրավենիք լինի: Բայց ինձ Էլն է գրավում: Եթե պիտի ինչ-որ մեկի հետ ամբողջ կյանքումս մնամ, ուրեմն Էլը:


Մարտ, անձրևոտ օր

Էլ, Էլ, Էլ, Էլ, էլ.... լցվել է մեջս անունը, ամբողջ օրը դա եմ կրկնում՝ Էլ, Էլ, Էլ, Էլ, Էլ....ե՞րբ եմ էսքան երջանիկ եղել
_

Ե՞րբ եմ էսքան դատարկ եղել: Էլը չկա, Էլը մեռած է ու ոչ մի տեղս չի ցավում: Ե՞րբ սովորեցի առանց Էլի ապրել: Աշխարհի ամենաբարդ բանն էր թվում ինձ, իսկ ես յուրացրի էդ հնարքը՝ առանց գիտակցելու էդ մասին: Էլը չկա ու ամեն բան իր տեղում է, իր մշտական տեղում: Գնամ, Նևռոզին կերակրեմ, մլավում է:

----------

Alphaone (22.01.2017), John (24.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (24.01.2017), Quyr Qery (25.01.2017), reminilo (22.01.2017), Sambitbaba (22.01.2017), Smokie (09.02.2017), Աթեիստ (22.01.2017), Արէա (22.01.2017), Նիկեա (22.01.2017), Վոլտերա (25.01.2017)

----------


## Alphaone

Հակասոական զգացողություններ առաջացրեց: Մի պահ մտածեցի՝ Բյուրն ա հեղինակը, հետո թե՝ չէ, իր ոճը չի: Պահեր կային՝ լրիվ զգում էի դատարկությունը, հետո մի շինծու դրվագ էր լողում ու հետո էլի գալիս էր ցավը: Էն զգացողությունն ա, որ ապրած գործ ա՝ նկատի չունեմ իրապատում, ուղղակի հեղինակը ահագին խորն էմպաթիկ կապ ունի հերոսների հետ: Հետո երևի ավելի երկար գրեմ սրա մասին, հետաքրքիր պատմվածք էր:

----------

Վոլտերա (25.01.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Չէ, Բյուրը չի: Բյուրը "էդպիսիններին" չէր գրի...

----------


## ivy

Նստած եմ մետրոյում, ականջներիս մեջ` երաժշտություն։ Կարդում եմ։
Շատ լավն ա։
Ինձ ոչ մի դրվագ շինծու չթվաց, համաձայն չեմ Ալֆայի հետ։ Շատ իրական ապրումներ էին։

----------

Վոլտերա (25.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարդացի, ահագին լավ էր գրված, բայց կիսատության զգացողություն թողեց։ Մի տեսակ պատմվածքը դեռ չսկսկված վերջացավ։ Ոնց որ ուղղակի շատ երկար ներածական լիներ։ Հեղինակը մի քիչ շատ էր դետալների հետևից ընկել։ Ասենք, էդ բորբոսնած ձայնն ընտիր արտահայտություն ա, բայց դրան հետևած բացատրական տողերը թուլացնում են էդ արտահայտության ուժը։ 

Ինձ թվում ա՝ Էննան ա։

----------

Alphaone (23.01.2017), Նիկեա (22.01.2017), Վոլտերա (25.01.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Դզեց, շատ բնական ու լավ էր նկարագրած։

Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk

----------

Վոլտերա (25.01.2017)

----------


## reminilo

Լավն էր  :Smile: 
Երևի Նիկեան է հեղինակը  :Smile:

----------

Վոլտերա (25.01.2017)

----------


## Լեա

Ստամոքսի ցավը հեչ չի սազում մահվանը: Սա կյանքին բնորոշ ցավ է, կենցաղային, հասարակ:

Բազմաշերտ ստեղծագործություն է: 
Առանձին տողեր կային, որ արժեր մի լավ մտածել, հետո շարունակել կարդալը: 
Իմ կարծիքով Էլ, Էլ, Էլը, ... , կրկողությունները արհեստականորեն ընթերցողին հիշեցնում էին, որ պատմությունն Էլի մասին է: 

Էլը մեռած է, ու ոչ մի տեղս չի ցավում:

Ուղղակի հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ երկուսն էլ չկան  :Smile:  
Երկուսն էլ մահացել են, ու հանգամանքները հեչ կարևոր չեն:

----------

Վոլտերա (25.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

Էլ կարծիքներ չկա՞ն։

----------


## Նիկեա

Ինձ ահագին դուր ա էկել։ Հավես էր Էլի մասին հիշողությունները վերջից սկիզբ տանելու մասը, միշտ ուզել եմ նման մի բան անել, բայց չեմ արել  :Jpit:   Հետո լիքը հավես նկարագրություններ, համեմատություններ կային։ Հավես էր կարդալը մի խոսքով։ Ու էն, որ ասում եք, թե Էլի անունը շատ էր կրկնվում, արհեստական էին, էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ։ 
Հավես գործ էր։ Ապրի հեղինակը։ Ու հա, վերևում կարծիք կարդացի թե իբր ես եմ, բայց չէ  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (24.01.2017), Մուշու (24.01.2017), Վոլտերա (25.01.2017)

----------


## John

Հարգանքներս հեղինակին։ Բավականին բնական էր ամեն ինչ նկարագրված ու մի տեսակ հերոսի հետ ապրեցի էդ ամենը։ Հավես մեկնաբանությամբ վարկանիշի արժանի գործ է  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (26.01.2017), Վոլտերա (25.01.2017)

----------


## Mr. Annoying

Ինչ խոսք, կենդանի էր գրված, դուրս ահագին եկավ: Բայց մեկ ա, ինչ-որ վանող բան կար համ տեքստի մեջ, համ էլ շեղատառերով ձևավորման: Չգիտեմ Մուսյուկը գրում ա թե չէ, իրան նման ինչ-որ բան զգացի:

----------

Վոլտերա (25.01.2017)

----------


## Արէա

Լավն էր։

Մեկ մտածում եմ Շինը գրած կլինի, մեկ էլ՝ դժվար էդքան հավես արած լիներ։ Համ էլ Նևրոզիկ, բան։ Չէ, ամեն դեպքում դժվար։
Բայց դե Շինարարից բացի ոչ մեկը մտքիս չի գալիս։

Ամեն դեպքում հեղինակը ահագին մեծ բազայով մեկն ա։

----------

Աթեիստ (24.01.2017), Վոլտերա (25.01.2017)

----------


## Marcus

Ես սիրահարվեցի, էսքա՜ն հարազատ  :Love:

----------

Վոլտերա (25.01.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ինձ էլ դուր եկավ:
Հիշեցի Գոգոլի ու Դոստոևսկու "Գրառումները..."

Բյուրի հետ համաձայն եմ դետալների հաշվով, բայց հիմնականում առաջին մասի վերաբերյալ: Չնայած հասկանում եմ հերոսի վիճակը՝ կողմնակի բաների վրա կենտրոնանալ, գլխավորից շեղվելու նպատակով, բայց հեղինակն էլ պետք է զգույշ լինի. չափից դուրս մի բանի վրա լռվելուց էլ համն ու հոտն է կորում, ինչպես շատ ճիշտ նկատեց Բյուրը, "բորբոսնաած ձայնի" դեպքում... Ինձ թվում է, ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ հիշել ավելի շատ տարբեր բաներ, առանց որևէ բանի վրա կենտրոնանալու:

Այդ առումով շատ լավ է պահպանված Նևռոզի չափը՝ միշտ  հայտնվում է ճիշտ ժամանակին, - սրա համար արդեն վարպետություն էր հարկավոր, ինչից, լավ երևում է, զուրկ չէ հեղինակը, իսկ եթե զուրկ է, ուրեմն շատ լավ հոտառություն ունի... :Smile: 

Մի խոսքով, սիրում եմ նման գործեր. սկզբում կարող է դուրդ չի գալիս այնքան, բայց մի բան ստիպում է հետո հետ վերադառնալ, իսկ հետո ասում ես. չէ, ինչ-որ բան չհասկացա, գնամ մի հատ էլ կարդամ, և այդպես կարող է անգամներ լինել...

Շնորհակալություոն հեղինակին (լիքը մարդկանց եմ կասկածում...) (ես մեղավո՞ր եմ, որ էդքան տաղանդներ ունենք...)  :Love:

----------

Marcus (25.01.2017), Աթեիստ (25.01.2017), Նիկեա (25.01.2017), Վոլտերա (25.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

Հեղինակ`* Վոլտերա*  :Smile:

----------

John (25.01.2017), Marcus (25.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (25.01.2017), Sambitbaba (25.01.2017), Աթեիստ (25.01.2017), Արէա (25.01.2017), Նիկեա (25.01.2017), Վոլտերա (25.01.2017)

----------


## John

Հայտնվիր այս թեմայում, Վոլտերա, որ խոստումս կատարեմ)

----------

Վոլտերա (25.01.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ապրես, Մարիշ ջան, շատ էր լավը: :Love:

----------

Վոլտերա (25.01.2017)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Վերջապես կարող եմ հանգիստ շնորհակալություններ դնել:  :Jpit: 
Չեք պատկերացնի՝ ինչքան եմ ուրախացել ձեր բոլորի կարծիքներից  :Love:  Սա գրածներիցս էն միակն էր, որ գրելիս հատուկ դուրս եմ եկել կոմֆորտ զոնայիցս ու իմ մշտական հետաքրքրություններից: Սամ, հետդ համաձայն եմ մանրամասների առումով, որ մի տեղ մի բանը շատ ա երկարացնում, մի ուրիշ տեղ՝ մի նախադասությամբ սահմանափակվում: Բայց դե գլխավոր դեպքից ցրող մտքերը մի քիչ անկառավարելի ու չհամակարգված են:
Չգիտեմ, սկզբում Էլի՝ հրեշ-բնավորությունը ընդգծել էի, հետո մշակելուց չեզոքացրի դա, որ ամեն մեկն ինքը Էլին իր պատկերացրածով հիշի: Համ էլ ով գիտի, կարող ա գլխավոր հերոսն էր ամեն ինչ չափազանցնում, չէ որ Էլի կողմը չկար էդտեղ, որ գար՝ բացատրություններ տար կամ արդարանար:
Եվս մեկ անգամ շնորհակալ եմ բոլորիդ կարծիքներից, չեք պատկերացնի ինչքան են ինձ ոգևորում դրանք  :Love: 
Մեկ էլ ուրախացել էի, որ ոչ մեկն ինձ չկասկածեց  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (26.01.2017), ivy (25.01.2017), John (25.01.2017), Marcus (25.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (25.01.2017), reminilo (26.01.2017), Sambitbaba (25.01.2017), Աթեիստ (25.01.2017), Արէա (25.01.2017), Մուշու (25.01.2017), Նիկեա (25.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վերջապես կարող եմ հանգիստ շնորհակալություններ դնել: 
> Չեք պատկերացնի՝ ինչքան եմ ուրախացել ձեր բոլորի կարծիքներից  Սա գրածներիցս էն միակն էր, որ գրելիս հատուկ դուրս եմ եկել կոմֆորտ զոնայիցս ու իմ մշտական հետաքրքրություններից: Սամ, հետդ համաձայն եմ մանրամասների առումով, որ մի տեղ մի բանը շատ ա երկարացնում, մի ուրիշ տեղ՝ մի նախադասությամբ սահմանափակվում: Բայց դե գլխավոր դեպքից ցրող մտքերը մի քիչ անկառավարելի ու չհամակարգված են:
> Չգիտեմ, սկզբում Էլի՝ հրեշ-բնավորությունը ընդգծել էի, հետո մշակելուց չեզոքացրի դա, որ ամեն մեկն ինքը Էլին իր պատկերացրածով հիշի: Համ էլ ով գիտի, կարող ա գլխավոր հերոսն էր ամեն ինչ չափազանցնում, չէ որ Էլի կողմը չկար էդտեղ, որ գար՝ բացատրություններ տար կամ արդարանար:
> Եվս մեկ անգամ շնորհակալ եմ բոլորիդ կարծիքներից, չեք պատկերացնի ինչքան են ինձ ոգևորում դրանք 
> Մեկ էլ ուրախացել էի, որ ոչ մեկն ինձ չկասկածեց


Անկեղծ ասած, իմ մտքով անցավ, որ կարող ա դու լինես: Ուղղակի շատ վաղուց էս կողմերում չէիր էրևացել, դրա համար ավելի շատ Էննայի վրա գնացի:

----------

Վոլտերա (25.01.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Վերջապես կարող եմ հանգիստ շնորհակալություններ դնել: 
> Չեք պատկերացնի՝ ինչքան եմ ուրախացել ձեր բոլորի կարծիքներից  Սա գրածներիցս էն միակն էր, որ գրելիս հատուկ դուրս եմ եկել կոմֆորտ զոնայիցս ու իմ մշտական հետաքրքրություններից: Սամ, հետդ համաձայն եմ մանրամասների առումով, որ մի տեղ մի բանը շատ ա երկարացնում, մի ուրիշ տեղ՝ մի նախադասությամբ սահմանափակվում: Բայց դե գլխավոր դեպքից ցրող մտքերը մի քիչ անկառավարելի ու չհամակարգված են:
> Չգիտեմ, սկզբում Էլի՝ հրեշ-բնավորությունը ընդգծել էի, հետո մշակելուց չեզոքացրի դա, որ ամեն մեկն ինքը Էլին իր պատկերացրածով հիշի: Համ էլ ով գիտի, կարող ա գլխավոր հերոսն էր ամեն ինչ չափազանցնում, չէ որ Էլի կողմը չկար էդտեղ, որ գար՝ բացատրություններ տար կամ արդարանար:
> Եվս մեկ անգամ շնորհակալ եմ բոլորիդ կարծիքներից, չեք պատկերացնի ինչքան են ինձ ոգևորում դրանք 
> Մեկ էլ ուրախացել էի, որ ոչ մեկն ինձ չկասկածեց


Հիշատակածս տաղանդներից մեկը հաստատ որ դու էիր... :Love:

----------

Վոլտերա (25.01.2017)

----------

